# CO2 bottle thread size



## Leyther (6/3/18)

I recently got a new 2.6KG CO2 bottle from KL and I ordered a new (cheap) regulator off ebay (Chinese seller). Both have arrived and all looked fine however I cannot for the life of me get the regulator to connect to the bottle, the threads look like they are same or similar size but it will just not screw on. The regulator I have been told is a size G1/2 whatever that is, anyone know the thread size on the CO2 bottles? if its different is it possible to get some sort of converter or am I just screwed with the chinese regulator?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/3/18)

Are you screwing it the right way?


----------



## DU99 (6/3/18)

Features 
- Australian Standard Approved
- Holds 2.6kg of CO2 when full
- Type 30 thread- Type 30 thread
- Dimensions 47cm high x 14cm diameter
- Black carry handle grip for easy of transport and protection of valve


----------



## Leyther (6/3/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Are you screwing it the right way?


Ive tried all ways it just wont start at all, they look very similar sizes


----------



## Leyther (6/3/18)

Just found this https://aussiehomebrewer.com/thread...-us-style-cga320-to-au-type-30-threads.96521/

I suspect I have commited the same crime, but KK charging $30 for the replacement stem and nut is even more criminal!!! I'll be making a trip to the big green shed to see if they have anything I can use.


----------



## Leyther (6/3/18)

I have complained to the ebay seller, they should not be pedaling this to AU buyers if its incompatible, however I guess its buyer beware, lesson learned.


----------



## DU99 (6/3/18)

leyther..send it back to the ebay seller and lodge a complaint with EBAY..


----------



## pcmfisher (6/3/18)

Check if the bottle thread is correct as well...


----------



## Leyther (6/3/18)

Bottle thread is correct AU Type-30. I'll be more careful in future, I have a micromatic for my main reg, this was only a 2nd reg for my camping bottle so I was being a bit of a tight-ass, got what I deserve, however I will lodge a complaint with ebay about selling goods not fit for the local market.


----------



## MHB (6/3/18)

You should be able to buy a type 30 nut and change the one on your regulator. A quick look on eBay found one

Just be very careful getting the sprew out of the regulator, they are often put in with Loctite, sometimes you need a bit of heat to get it to let go, if so make sure you take all the parts off the reg that might get heat damaged. Make sure you use the right tools and think before reaching for a hammer.
eBay Link


----------



## Leyther (6/3/18)

MHB said:


> You should be able to buy a type 30 nut and change the one on your regulator. A quick look on eBay found one



Cheers MHB, I may as well get one and keep as a back up but $20 for a nut, WTF!!!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/3/18)

Also Leyther try BOC in Cochranes road Moorabbin not far from you they will have what you want but I don't know how much.


----------



## garage_life (6/3/18)

BOC is usually insanely over priced, check a local welding supplier. G1/2 is a standard designation for BSP 1/2" I'm pretty sure.


----------



## MHB (6/3/18)

Probably includes $7-9 for the "Free Freight". Considering that the material is pressure rated to 1/2Mpa I'm not surprised.
Mark


----------



## Leyther (6/3/18)

Got a result, eBay seller offered me full refund and kegland offered me one to fit for $40 so all good


----------



## garage_life (21/8/18)

Leyther said:


> I recently got a new 2.6KG CO2 bottle from KL and I ordered a new (cheap) regulator off ebay (Chinese seller). Both have arrived and all looked fine however I cannot for the life of me get the regulator to connect to the bottle, the threads look like they are same or similar size but it will just not screw on. The regulator I have been told is a size G1/2 whatever that is, anyone know the thread size on the CO2 bottles? if its different is it possible to get some sort of converter or am I just screwed with the chinese regulator?


I've seen these on eBay. 
G1/2 IS BSP 1/2inch, it is an industry standard designator (the G*/*) but not what we use under Australian standards for gas handling. Bottles have the "Type ** " for various gasses. You 'should' be able to remove the stem from the regulator and replace it with the correct type but if I remember correctly they're around $50 from BOC, probably cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Wobbly74 (22/8/18)

The KL site is down at the moment but they sell a type 30 stem & nut fairly cheaply...


----------



## Leyther (22/8/18)

was cheaper to just buy whole new unit from KL at the time, $40


----------

